# Bellheim SV GSD Show



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh What a day!!! 138 dogs made it to the show, and then there were all the puppies and pets.







It was heaven! 
There are 10 pages on Photobucket of pictures. If you want to go through on your own here is the link.
http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a285/haileyceleste/Bellheim/?start=all

This was breakfast for us...









A long hair!!!!! :dance: 




































Trophies.









Club sign.









Mace enjoying the show.









In the ring...


















Yes he has a white patch on his chest!































































There are so many pictures! I even got a couple of a sable, tons of puppies! 
Dogs came from far and wide. USA, Hungary, Italy, Belgium, Poland.... Anyone want to drool with me?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Beautiful pics here and on photobucket! I will probably be over there all night drooling. It looks like a very successful event and great fun! I can only dream that I might get to see something like it myself someday!


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: KCandMace Anyone want to drool with me?


Me! I think we need a smiley drooling for posts like this, they're all so beautiful!

I suppose this will have to do:







for not getting to see all of them in person!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Wonderful piks, I enjoyed them very much! Thanks for posting.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

some most beautiful dogs, one thing I can say germany has some awesome dogs


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow. Those are some beautiful dogs.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

It was awesome. So glad the weather was nice for the event.
I can only imagine what the bigger shows and bigger names bring. 
It was interesting to learn what, or whom, makes the dogs keep running in circles. lol


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Very cool!

I love the looks of the dog in the 3rd picture!!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

That was someones pet. 
I only noticed 2 in the ring that were not the saddleback Black and Red/Tan.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh wow, so many gorgeous dogs in one place!!!







A little green with envy here!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Gorgious doggers! Thanx for posting.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I still haven't decided on a favorite in the bunch. lol There were just to many there to love.
Glad you all liked the pics.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice looking dogs.


----------

